#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-07
<Ch_Iossif> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<Black_Horseman> hola
<dirtbike> gia sas paidia onomazomai pantelis kai eimai fun tis selidas sas
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-08
<Black_Horseman> kalimera
<ab_> kalimera
<Guest40451> kapoios mia boitheia se ena problima p exo?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2275-1: DBus vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2275-1/>
<Black_Horseman> hola
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-09
<Black_Horseman> kalimera
<Ch_Iossif> Καλημέρα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<Drakevr> Καλημέρα Ch_Iossif
<Ch_Iossif> :-)
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2276-1: PHP vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2276-1/>
<Black_Horseman> kalimera
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-11
<tuaneus> καλημερα πριν κανω θεμα στο φορουμ μηπως γνωριζει κανεις πως μπορω να περασω ενα εφε το Deepin ?το κατεβασα ομως οταν παω να τρεξω το .exe μου βγαλει ενα απλο error.
<CyberManos> Καλησπέρα!
<kerato> ohai
<CyberManos> Μπορεί κανείς να με βοηθήσει να απαλαγώ από την γλίτσα των ςουιν 8.1;
<kerato> ti eidous voh8eia anazhtas file
<kerato> https://www.youtube.com/user/kalaitsa rikse mia matia
<CyberManos> Αγόρασα ένα Δελλ αλλά έχει γουίν και δεν μπορώ να ξεκινήσω από το DVD του ubuntu
<kerato> mipws exei efi/uefi/gpt ?
<kerato> an nai, prepei na mpeis sto bios kai na to valeis se AHCI mode
<CyberManos> Ναι, βλέπω κάτι τέτοια και δεν τα καταλαβαίνω. Μπαινω στο ΒΙΟΣ και δεν μπορω να αλλάξωω την σειρά εκκίνησης
<kerato> google afto pou sou eipa
<CyberManos> Τα βίντεο του Σαπαλίδη εννοείς;
<kerato> no
<kerato> to "bios AHCI mode" ennow
<CyberManos> Πρέπει να κάνω επανεκκίνηση για να δω το ΒΙΟΣ.
<CyberManos> Πάω να δω τα βιντεάκια και τα λέμε
<logan__> καλησπέρα
<kerato> alo
<Guest11429> ήθελα να ρωτήσω άμα διαγράψεις ένα παρτισιον που περιέχει τον grub πρέπει να τον εγκαταστήσεις πάλι έτσι :sudo grub-install /dev/sdX
<Guest11429> logan
<Guest11429> :)
<Guest11429> σε live ?
<kerato> sigoura einai toso aplo? :p
<Guest11429> oxi?
<Guest11429> kai update ? :P
<Guest11429> -grub
<kerato> analoga pou vrisketai o grub kai ti 8a svhseis
<kerato> mporei na 8es kai chroot
<Guest11429> ena partition pou exei ubuntu palioteri ekdosi kai einai egkatestimenos o grub
<CyberManos> Ευχαριστώ "κέρατο" πάω να τα κατεβάσω στον άλλο υπολογιστή για να τα έχω πρόχειρα όταν θα κάνω την "εγχείρηση".
<kerato> godspeed file
<Guest11429> thelei chroot ?
<kerato> den kserw tbh
<jemadux> j #geekblogtv
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-12
<Black_Horseman> kalimera
<hikiko> yassas
<kerato> esy mas el
<kerato> errr kalhmera ennoousa
<hikiko> wx edw eisai re kerato?
<hikiko> k ebala to kanali sta favs
<hikiko> na kanei autojoin
<hikiko> too late twra
<kerato> :|
<hikiko> :|
<Black_Horseman> kalispera
<CyberManos> Καλημέρα!!!
<CyberManos> Καμιά βοήθεια κανείς;
<CyberManos> Αγόρασα ένα Ντελ που με βοήθεια που βρήκα στο ΓιουΤουμπ ξεπάστρεψα τα Γουίν και έβαλα το 14.04, αλλά δεν παίζει το ασύρματο.
<CyberManos> το Ντελ είναι Ινσπιρον 3521 και είχε προεγκατεστημένα τα Γουίν 8.1
<kerato> poia karta exei to dell mano
<kerato> dwse mia sto terminal
<CyberManos> Μισό να δω γιατί τώρα είμαι στο Μακ
<kerato> lspci |grep -i wireless
<kerato> mak!!
<CyberManos> Δεν ξέρω που να βρω αυτήν την πληροφορία. Μάλλον καμιά Broadcom θα είναι
<kerato> y ayto nomizw ki egw
<kerato> alla prepei na vroume akrivws to chip
<kerato> gia na katebasoume to katallhlo paketo
<kerato> anoikse to teminal kai kane paste ayta pou egrapsa pio panw
<kerato> synh8ws anoigei me ctrl+alt+T
<CyberManos> Πως να το βρω; Ξέρεις καμιά εντολή στο τέρμιναλ;
<kerato> alliws vresto apo to menu
<kerato> <kerato> lspci |grep -i wireless
<CyberManos> Αργεί πολύ ρε φίλε...
<Junka> sapio
<CyberManos> Μετά το ΕΝΤΕΡ ο δρομέας αναβόσβηνε και τώρα σταμάτησε...
<kerato> dwse olo to apotelesma apo lspci -nn
<CyberManos> Καλά, μάλλον θα πρέπει να πάω στην Dell και να τους δώσω κάτι να μου φορτώσουν το Ubuntu
<kerato> lol nope
<kerato> einai eykolo
<kerato> synhw8s apla to firmware xreiazetai na kaneis install
<kerato> ennoeitai oti prepei na exeis prosvash sto internet sto laptop
<Junka> CyberManos, eisai kai poli posh
<kerato> mesw ethernet
<kerato> hahah Junka
<kerato> paw na vgalw kamia selfie me to iphone mou
<kerato> ama exoume newtera eidopoihste
<CyberManos> Moy ;ebgale μια σελίδα με ακατανόητα πράματα
<CyberManos> Εύρηκααααααααα
<CyberManos> Broadcom BCM43142
<Junka> apla sindesai to dell sto internet k pigaine sta settings meta se ena update & "kati" de to thimamai
<Junka> kai pigene sto tab restricted software
<kerato> wait no
<kerato> anoikse to ubuntu software center
<kerato> kai psakse sto search gia broadcom firmware
<kerato> kai pes mou ti results dinei
<CyberManos> Μα το έκανα Update χθες βράδυ
<Junka> auto pou sou leo dn einai update
<Junka> apla dn eimai se ubuntu k den thimamai ta akrivos onomata
<kerato> mono to firmware 8elei h kartoula sou gia na doulepsei mano
<CyberManos> Δεν υπάρχει τίποτα για Broadcom
<kerato> ok kane paste ayto
<kerato> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<kerato> k kane ena restart otan teleiwsei
<CyberManos> Περίμενε να σε "δω" από το Ντελ
<kerato> mporei na 8elei kai to fwcutter, not quite sure
<kerato> 8a sto pei
<CyberManos> Για κάποιο λόγο δεν με συνδέει ρε φίλε. Μάλλον φταίει η ίδια ΙΡ
<Inspiron> κέρατο σε βλέπω τώρα
<Inspiron> Μπορείς να ξααγράψεις την εντολή-διεύθυνση που έβλεπα στο Μαψ
<Junka> <kerato> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Inspiron> Eyxarist;v
<Junka> 100€
<kerato> hey now, egw ekana olh th douleia
<Inspiron> sudo: apt-getsudo: command not found
<Inspiron> δεν βρίσκει την εντολή λέει
<Junka> ta && dn einai diakosmitika
<Junka> ;)
<kerato> ksanaprospa8hse pio prosektika :p
<Inspiron> Μα την έκανα αντιγραφή-κόλληση την εντολή!!!
<Inspiron> Μου ζήτησε πασσ του το έδωσα και τον ήπια
<Junka> grapsto manually
<Inspiron> ΟΚ μισό
<kerato> dude eilikrina den einai toso dyskolo
<Inspiron> Τώρα τι να του πω;
<Inspiron> Μεταφορτώθηκαν 1037 kB σε 14s (69,8 kB/s)                                       Ανάγνωση Λιστών Πακέτων... Ολοκληρώθηκε Ανάγνωση Λιστών Πακέτων... Ολοκληρώθηκε Κατασκευή Δένδρου Εξαρτήσεων                   Ανάγνωση περιγραφής της τρέχουσας κατάσταση... Ολοκληρώθηκε Τα αÎ
<kerato> Ta a?
<Inspiron> Τι είναι "Ta a?"
<Junka> ta ta tata
<Junka> to to toto
<Junka> topi topi
<kerato> ekei stamathse to paste sou
<Inspiron> 0 αναβαθμίστηκαν, 2 νέο εγκατεστημένα, 0 θα αφαιρεθούν και 5 δεν αναβαθμίζονται. Χρειάζεται να μεταφορτωθούν 30,4 kB από αρχεία. Μετά από αυτή τη λειτουργία, θα χρησιμοποιηθούν 154 kB χώρου από το δίσκο. Θέλετε να συνεχίσετε; [Ν/ο]
<kerato> Y
<Junka> Ν
<kerato> Y aggliko, N ellhniko
<Inspiron> To ;egraca kai moy ap;anthse" Εγκατάλειψη.
<kerato> N = No
<kerato> Y grapse
<Inspiron> Μάλλον θα πρέπει α την ξαναδώσω την εντολή. Αυτός με πετάει έξω αν αργήσω να κάνω την επιλογή
<Junka> pata to pano velaki
<Junka> mh se kourasoume
<Inspiron> ΟΚ εκτελει
<Junka> GUSTARO
<Inspiron> Τώρα γράφει
<Inspiron> Η αίτηση για HTTP στάλθηκε, αναμονή απάντησης... 200 OK Μήκος: 13514651 (13M) [application/x-bzip2] Saving to: ‘broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<kerato> de xreiazetai na mas ta les ena ena
<kerato> asto na teleiwsei
<Inspiron> ΟΚ
<Inspiron> Τι κάνουμε τώρα παιδιά; Τα έκανε όλα extract;
<Inspiron> Junka; Δεν θα μου πεις μπράβο;
<kerato> restart
<Junka> mpravo Inspiron kalo paidi
<Inspiron> Α, ΟΚ.
<inspiron> Νάμαι πάλιιιιιι
<kerato> namaste pali edw antrea, oi dromoi trexoun xiasti
<inspiron> Και πως το κάνουμε τώρα να βλέπει ασύρματα;
<inspiron> Όχι Αντρέα... εγώ δεν έβρισα χαχαχαχα
<kerato> des sto network manager
<kerato> logika prepei na douleyei
<kerato> panw dexia
<inspiron> Ναι, αυτό το ξέρω (μόνο αυτό) αλλά δεν βγάζει τίποτα ασύρματο. Μόνο Έθερνετ
<inspiron> Μήπως πρέπει να του φτιάξω μια καινούργια σύνδεση;
<kerato> gia dwse mia twra pou pires to kolai
<kerato> sudo iwconfig
<kerato> sudo rfkill list
<inspiron> eth0      no wireless extensions.  lo        no wireless extensions.
<inspiron> 0: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<kerato> sigoura exeis ayto to chip? B4312?
<inspiron> dεν ξέρω. Ό,τι σου έγραψα είναι από το μηχάνημα όχι από εικασίες
<kerato> wraia ksanadwse to lspci twra pou eisai apo to idio mhxanhma
<kerato> lspci -nn |grep -i Wireless
<kerato> op sxolasamen
<kerato> ama de vreis akrh rwta sto forum
<kerato> ubuntu-gr.org
<inspiron> Καλή ξεκούραση.
<inspiron> Τι έγινε παιδιά; Μετά το "kerato" υπάρχει μόνο το χάος;
<kostas> kalispera mia boithia gia tin karta geforce 9300m den mou douleuei to hdmi ston ixo eimai me tin dianomi ubuntu 14.04
<Black_Horseman> hola
#ubuntu-gr 2014-07-13
<ChIossif_GR> Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλες και όλους :-)
<kostas> καλησπερα εχω προβλημα το hdmi στο laptop mου δεν δεν μου βγαζει ηχο καθολου. η καρτα γραφικων ειναι geforce 9300m
<kostas> ξεαχασα να πω πως ειμαι με διανομη ubuntu 14.04 ευχαριστω
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Εκπαίδευση προγραμματιστών ανοιχτού λογισμικού <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=314975#p314975>
<Junka> kostas, exeis anoixtous i kleistous odhgous gia tin karta sou?
<kostas> me tous anoixtous odigous den eixa oute eikona oute ixo
<kostas> ebala klistous exw eikona oxi ixo
<Junka> ki alloi exoun to "provlima" ayto me tin sigkekrimeni karta opote dn nomizo oti eisai se thesi na kaneis kati
<kostas> malista....oute kati se dokimi?
<kostas> me alsamixer mou bgazei ta kanalia tou hdmi apla den mporv na anebasw entasi
<Slim_> Το TOSHIBA NB200 μου τρέχει Ubuntu 12.04 και δεν διαβάζει την κάρτα SD Transcend 8 GB που έχω τοποθετήσει. Φταίει μήπως η έλλειψη Drivers; Πώς μπορώ να το διορθώσω;
<Slim_> Το TOSHIBA NB200 μου τρέχει Ubuntu 12.04 και δεν διαβάζει την κάρτα SD Transcend 8 GB που έχω τοποθετήσει. Φταίει μήπως η έλλειψη Drivers; Πώς μπορώ να το διορθώσω;
<Black_Horseman> hola
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-06
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2658-1: PHP vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2658-1/> || USN-2659-1: cups-filters vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2659-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Δήμος Λεβαδέων - Libreoffice <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=330256#p330256>
<narkman> kalispera paidia i8ela na rotiso sxetika me tis 10 tou mina! pou 8a gini? kai ti akribos 8a kanoume ekei(mpori kai na min er8o :/)
<narkman> P.S love ubuntu
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-07
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2667-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2667-1/> || USN-2666-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2666-1/> || USN-2665-1: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2665-1/> || USN-2664-1: Linux kernel (Utopic HWE) vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2664-1/> || USN-2663-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.c
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2668-1: HAProxy vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2668-1/>
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2669-1: Bind vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2669-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-08
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Δήμος Λεβαδέων - Libreoffice <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=330256#p330256> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Intel Compute Stick - Ubuntu Preloaded <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=330193#p330193> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: O Richard Stallman έρχεται σÏ
<magkaki> kammeno mou mourizei
<Antonis_> Kalispera einai kapoios paron??
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2670-1: libwmf vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2670-1/>
<simosx> Antonis_, πες εσύ και μπορεί κάποιος να βοηθήσει. Αν η απάντηση είναι γρήγορη, θα μπορέσω να απαντήσω.
<Antonis_> καλησπέρα σορρυ για την καθυστερηση
<Antonis_> υπάρχει botnet για ubuntu?
<simosx> irc bot ή botnet; το δεύτερο φαίνεται να είναι παράνομο.
<kerato> :)
<kerato> ti fash antoni? 8es na sthseis kana loic na mas ksekaneis?
<Antonis_> botnet
<Antonis_> για θέμα ενημέρωσης και εκμάθησης φυσικα
<Antonis_> ΄
<antonis_> mporei na voithisei kaneis?
<spiros00> kalispera, mporei na boithisei kapios, exo ena usb tis cosmote kai exo ta 15.04
<tret> ti thes akrivws?
<tret> ti thes na kaneis me to usb spiros00?
<tret> a thes internet
<tret> to pi8anotero einai oti den yposthrizetai
<tret> efyge lol
<tret> vazete stoixhma oti thn deutera pame gia draxmh?
<kerato> psyxraimia exoume plan b
<tret> h merkel tha pei 'gia na pareis trito paketo voh8eias prepei na peraseis sklhra metra(mnhmonia) tsipras will say: no thanks i go to drachma
<tret> efaga ena '
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-09
<alkisg> Καλημέρα παιδιά, είναι κανείς εδώ που να είναι και admin στο φόρουμ;
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2671-1: Django vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2671-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2672-1: NSS vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2672-1/>
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Ti nea?
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2656-1: Firefox vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2656-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-10
<Pen> Χαίρεται παιδιά! :)
<Pen> έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς σας με διάβασμα ιστοσελίδας με c++ "
<Pen> ?
<Pen> Έχω δηλαδή μια ιστοσελίδα την ubuntu.gr και θέλω να κάνω μέσω ενός προγράμματος σε C++ ένα έτοιμα προς αυτήν
<Pen> να την διαβάσω.. και έπειτα με κάποια πράγματα από αυτά που θα διαβάσω να κάνω κάτι.. με C++ αυτό είναι
<Pen> πιο δύσκολο σε σχέση με την Python ?
<mitsoszn> kalispera
<mitsoszn> einai kaneis edo?
<mitsoszn> thelo na kano mia erotisi
<talos-mintgr> ναι
<mitsoszn> ela filos
<mitsoszn> talos-mintgr?
<talos-mintgr> δα
<mitsoszn> loipon ginete egkatastasi xoris cd kai usb?
<talos-mintgr> Ειναι τεχνικά δυνατόν
<talos-mintgr> μέσω bootp και iso
<mitsoszn> ekana kapies kinisis alla den ta katafera opos fenete :)
<talos-mintgr> αλλά θελει ψάξιμο
<talos-mintgr> Δεν είναι ενα θέμα που θα το λήσεις εδώ
<talos-mintgr> ανοιξε θέμα στο forum
<mitsoszn> okz
<talos-mintgr> αν εχεις μοναδα δισκετα υπάρχει παλι τρόπος
<talos-mintgr> Δες και εδω
<talos-mintgr> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation_without_a_CD
<talos-mintgr> Ενότητα Server and network installations
<mitsoszn> kseris ti exo ena usb alla exo arxia pou ta xriazome kai fobame min ta xaso
<talos-mintgr> Αν σε αυτή την περίπτωση
<talos-mintgr> Δωσε 5ε και πάρε ενα USB
<talos-mintgr> Αλλωστε αν τα αρχεία ειναι σημαντικά
<talos-mintgr> Τότε θα πρέπει να είναι σε τουλάχιστον 2 διαφορετικά USB
<talos-mintgr> καθως και κάπου αλλού
<mitsoszn> ta exo se skliro disko alla einai 3.5
<mitsoszn> kai thelei antaptora na ta fortoso
<mitsoszn> euxaristo bb
<neol`> hi
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Ubuntu Install Fest - Innovathens - Τεχνόπολη Γκάζι <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/10-07-15/ubuntu-install-fest-innovathens-%CF%84%CE%B5%CF%87%CE%BD%CF%8C%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%B7-%CE%B3%CE%BA%CE%AC%CE%B6%CE%B9>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-11
<harispc> hi guys
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<pc_magas> chek2fire, Καλησπέρες
<pc_magas> geochr, assurbanipal1 kalisperes ☺
#ubuntu-gr 2015-07-12
<Guest37330> καλησπερα, ειμαι νεος χρηστης και θα ηθελα βοηθεια σχετικα με την εγκατασταση του ubuntu
<Guest37330> Κατα την εγκατασταση μου εμφανιζεται ενα μηνυμα που λεει "αποπροσαρτηση κατατμησεων που ειναι σε χρηση" . Να πατησω ναι ή οχι??? Γνωριζει κανεις? Ευχαριστω.
<tret> ama to pathseis tha svhstoun mporei na svhstoun ta ypoloipa operating systems pou exeis egkatastisei
<tret> ama to pathseis to NAI mporei na svhstoun ta ypoloipa operating systems pou exeis egkatastisei
<Guest37330> οποτε για να προχωρησω την εγκατασταση να πατησω οχι?
<tret> pata oxi
<tret> ean den exei kanena allo operating system pata nai
<Guest37330> στη συνεχεια ομως, στο κομματι του δισκου που θελω να κανω κατατμηση δεν μου εμφανιζει τα ΜΒ που ειναι σε χρηση κια ετσι οταν παταω τροποποιηση δεν μπορω να εισαγω τα ΜΒ που θελω
<Guest37330> εχω windows xp
<tret> mhpws ta windows pianoun olo to xwro tou diskou?
<Guest37330> οταν εκανα ανασυγκροτηση ειδα οτι απο τα 80GB τα 27GB ειναι κατειλημενα και τα υπολοιπα ελευθερα.
<tret> den paizei rolo posa gb einai free
<tret> otan evales ta windows eipes ston installer na piasei olo to disko
<tret> to ti eipes ston installer paizei rolo oxi to free
<Guest37330> δεν ξερω γιατι τα ειχε μεσα το laptop απο ριν
<Guest37330> πριν
<tret> na sto pw apla
<tret> to ntfs pianei olo ton disko all exei free merika gb
<tret> TO NTFS PIANEI OLO TON DISKO
<tret> mesa sto ntfs yparxei free space
<tret> TO NTFS PIANEI OLO TON DISKO
<Guest37330> πως μπορω να το δω αυτο?
<tret> to vlepeis ekei pou leei sda1
<tret> pianei olo to disko?
<tret> sda1 ;h hda1
<tret> sda1 or hda1
<Guest37330> εκει γραφει /dev/sda1 fat16       180MB     33MB
<tret> sda2?
<Guest37330> και απο κατω /dev/sda2 ntfs       79842MB     αγνωστο
<tret> gia na valeis ubuntu xwris na svhstoun ta windows tha prepei na kaneis resize to partition
<tret> search google "resize ntfs partition"
<Guest37330> αν σβησω τα windows ειναι πιο ευκολο? εστι κι αλλιως εχω κανει τα παντα backup
<tret> egw proteinw na kaneis resize to ntfs
<tret> einai pio eukolo an ta svhseis
<Guest37330> ok, να τερματισω την εγκατασταση?
<tret> nai termatise kai kane resize
<Guest37330> οκ, ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!!!
<tret> 18-20gb einai arketa gia to ubuntu
<tret> otan kaneis resize afhse 20gb free
<tret> 'h svhse kanena arxei apo to ntfs kai afhse more gb gia to ubunt an 8eleis more
<tret> 'h svhse kanena arxeio apo to ntfs kai afhse more gb gia to ubunt an 8eleis more
<Guest37330> εχω ενα θεμα, δεν ανοιγουν τα windows...
<Guest37330> εχω ανοιξει το gparted sto inernet.μπορω να το κανω με αυτο?
<tret> loipon
<tret> mesa sto ubuntu installation exei enswmatomeno to gparted
<tret> psa3e "ubuntu install resize ntfs"
<Guest37330> ναι το εχω ανοιξει, απλα θελω μια καθοδηγηση μη κανω καμια βλακεια
<tret> psa3e sto google "ubuntu install resize ntfs"
<Guest37330> στο sda2 παλι δεν μου γραφει ποσα GB ειναι σε χρηση
<tret> den kserei gia to ntfs
<tret> kserei gia alla filesystems
<tret> 'h to ntfs exei provlima
<tret> den eimai sure
<Guest37330> στην επιλογη για resize me to gparted, μου δινει μονο 2MB gia resize.
<Guest37330> μηπως πρεπει να σβησω τα windows?
<tret> to sda2 einai ta windows
<tret> ntfs
<Guest37330> nai, an exv katalabei swsta...
<tret> to sda2 tha kaneis resize
<Guest37330> αυτο εχω επιλεξει, αλλα μου αφηνει περιθωριο 2ΜΒ
<Guest37330> κατι δεν παει καλα...
<tret> opws to eipes kati den paei kala
<Guest37330> χαχαχα
<tret> niptw tas xeiras mou
<tret> ama thes pes sto ubuntu install na piasei olo ton xwro svhnontas ta windows
<tret> oti thes kane
<Guest37330> να πατησω την επιλογη να εγκατασταθει το ubuntu  πανω στα windows που εχει στηναρχη τηςεγκαταστασης?
<tret> oxi
<tret> meta pou leei na piasei to ubuntu olo to xwro?
<Guest37330> δεν νομιζω να γινουν χειροτερα τα πραγματα απο τωρα...
<Guest37330> ναι αυτο
<tret> ama pathseis auto tha svhstoun ta windows
<tret> kane opws nomizeis
<Guest37330> οκ, σε ευχαριστω πολυ παντως
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-11
<dorei> kserei kaneis an mporw na allaksw thn a8liothta poy exei to unity gia file manager?
<dorei> kapoios mou elege oti mporw na valw oti 8elw alla 8a exw pi8ana 8emata an kanw update se nea ekdosh tou ubuntu meta
<kerato> to provlhma einai oti oloi oi linux file managers
<kerato> einai eksisou a8lioi :)
<Black_Horseman> kala o thunar den einai toso athlios
<Black_Horseman> oute ki o mc
<dorei> nai, ton thunar eixa katanou
<dorei> to mc ein text only, den exei nohma
<dorei> ayto to files tou ubuntu paraeinai a8lio, kai asxhmo, kai dysxrhsto
<ee2455> Αυτός είναι ο file manager που έχει by default το Ubuntu; Το "files"; (whatever that is)
<dorei> nai
<dorei> to gnome files
<dorei> sapila megalh
<dorei> to 8ema ein an mporw na ton allaksw dixws na pa8ei kokomploko to ubuntu otan to kanw update se nea ekdosh (olo to ubuntu)
<Black_Horseman> mporeis na exeis 2 file managers
<Black_Horseman> sto stathero exw thunar kai mc
<Black_Horseman> kai sto netbook
<Black_Horseman> kai sto laptop exw tou gnome kai mc
<dorei> osous 8es mporeis na kaneis install, to 8ema ein poios 8a ein intergrated me to unity
<Black_Horseman> de nomizw na se epireasei
<Black_Horseman> krata ayton pou exei to unity
<Black_Horseman> kai rikse ki enan thunar
<kerato> to gnome files o nautilus den einai?
<dorei> no idea
<dorei> o default file explorer den epireazei kai ta diafora file -> open menus?
<ee2455> "GNOME Files, formerly called Nautilus, is the official file manager for the GNOME desktop..."
<Black_Horseman> nai
<Black_Horseman> meta yprxei kai o dolphin
<Black_Horseman> emena me voleyei mia xara o nautilus den exw thematakia
<Black_Horseman> alla exw kai 500 dianomes kai allous tosous file managers
<Black_Horseman> o kerato kserei
<dorei> e, mexri na dw to unity hmoun fanatikos tou opensuse
<dorei> twra poy eida to unity, den yparxei epistrofh xD
<kerato> nai dorei
<dorei> to mono poy me ksenerwnei kapws ein h sapila me ta .deb paketa
<Black_Horseman> prepei na kanw kapou kapoio partition gia ubuntu
<dorei> alla ntaks, 8a to synh8isw
<Black_Horseman> mipws flasharw kana ubunt touch
<Black_Horseman> otan eida to unity efyga
<Black_Horseman> piga openSUSE me arketo distro hopping
<dorei> den exei start menu to unity :)
<Black_Horseman> sto main systima mou
<dorei> terma ta kakasxhma start menu twn linux <3
<Black_Horseman> sta gyrw gyrw paizw me diafores dianomes akoma
<dorei> alpine exeis dei?
<Black_Horseman> sto netbook exw debianoeides MX-15 (mepis/antix)
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-12
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> MadAGu, Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Paides exw  ena issue se Virtualbox exw valei ena interfave se NAT kai sto VM exw stisei webserver ;etsi ekana port worwardinng apo 8000 tou host sto 80 tou guest  alla dne paizei.
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-14
<pc_magas> Kaliiisoeres
<pc_magas> robopal, kalispera
<robopal> hi
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-15
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
<pc_magas> Γνωρίζεται πως μπορώ να γίνω loco contact για την Κυπριακή ομάδα ubuntu-cy;
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-16
<eugenios_> kalησπερα
<Junka> hi
<eugenios_> τι ζεστη ρε παιδια...
<kerato> hi kserwgw
<eugenios_> θα δροσισει καποτε;
#ubuntu-gr 2016-07-17
<fotis> kalhmera
<eugenios> kaλο μεσημερι
<nicholasthan> Μπορω να κανω μια ερωτηση εδω σχετικη με wifi δικτυο;
#ubuntu-gr 2017-07-10
<rtz> καλησπέρα, έχω ενα  wifi huawei router tis wind, δυστυχώς δεν κρατάει αρχείο για να δω σε ποιες σελιδες μπαίνουν τα παιδιά, υπάρχει τρόπος να γίνει αυτό; ευχαριστώ.
#ubuntu-gr 2017-07-12
<calculability> Hello, anyone :) ?
#ubuntu-gr 2017-07-15
<atta> Hi there. Could someone help me with a greek language question? What's (is there) a differente between the nouns ηθικό and ηθική?
#ubuntu-gr 2018-07-09
<Tas-sos> Χαίρεται παιδιά! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-07-10
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα σας! :)
#ubuntu-gr 2018-07-12
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα σε όλη την κοινότητα! ;)
#ubuntu-gr 2019-07-09
<Tas-sos> Έχει ασχοληθεί κανείς σας με docker ; Γιατί εγώ τώρα προσπαθώ και δεν μπορώ να καταφέρω κάτι απλό..
#ubuntu-gr 2020-07-07
<Tas-sos> Καλημέρα σας, έχετε να μου προτείνετε κάποια οθόνη για αυτοκίνητο https://tinyurl.com/y83sv6kw  ;
#ubuntu-gr 2020-07-11
<OpEponymous> Καλησπερα παιζει κανεις στο steam? αν να κανω αντ
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
